# T2 Tanker



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

Not sure whether this thread should be here or in the Model Zone...but here goes.

I am constructing a model of a T2 Tanker and wondered if anyone could give me some info. on the layout of cargo piping ( ie piping leading to the loading/ discharging manifolds. I am working to plans which include the general layout and fittings on main and foredecks but unfortunately they do not show the location of pipelines. Neither do the various photographs I have. My model is to a small scale so the main cargo lines would be represented by thin brass wire.
I served on a few T2s, in the 50s but cannot recall whether there were cargo manifolds on the foredeck as well as the main.
I would be delighted to receive some lead on this ; ideally, even a rough sketch would do the trick. 
Many thanks.
Pete8


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

A deck photo of a T3 here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/51502/ppuser/11313
and a T2 foredeck here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/131766/ppuser/11313
There are a couple of other shots in my gallery which may give some detail.
Cheers
Frank


----------



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

*T2*

Thank you for reply Frank, The deck images certainly answer a few questions. Very useful. There do not appear to be cargo manifolds on the foredeck

Pete


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

USS Saugatuck AO-75

The Last Navy T2 Oiler

http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Campus/3415/saugatuck.html

http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Campus/3415/saugatuck2.html

Photo collection showing Saugatuck in lay-up in the James River Reserve Fleet. Ship is in rough shape but you should find most of your deck oriented questions answered.

Page Created by A. Davis Whittaker, Jr in June, 1999, photo's taken in 1998.

Greg Hayden


----------



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

*T2*

Hi Greg, Many thanks for sending these images and combined with Frank's on Saturday I have got a clear picture of what I need to show on the model.

I served on T2s with Esso and BP in the '50s and comparing the images I have seen in the last couple of days with my half century memory of my time on them, I wondered if the oil companies had perhaps "customised" the deck pipeline layouts to suit particular cargo requirements. I cannot recall seeing all that pipework, anyway it was just a thought!

Thank you again
Peter


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Maybe the Saugatuck had a bit of extra stuff around the manifold being navy.

Another piccy here.... http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/51371/ppuser/11313
If you have a close look you can see the shadow of the manifold ... three lines going into those bifurcated heads ( for want of a better name). I imagine there is a bunker line in there somewhere as well.
Cheers
Frank


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

The link below has some pictures of T 2 models of the deck.

http://www.steelnavy.com/T2 700.htm


----------



## George Walmsley (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re T2 Tanker information*

Go to Auke Vissers Famous T2-Tanker page on the internet there is all sorts
of photos and info on T2s


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd be a bit wary about that foredeck manifold shown on the steelship model... can't remember ever seeing such a thing and can't think why a freighting tanker would have such a thing.
Maybe the modelmaking forum would yield better info... they deal with plans and stuff all the time. 
Trivia note....In 1958 I built the Revell 'JL Hannah' T2 kit but can't remember much detail from it.......


----------



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

*T2*

Thanks Cisco, for reply and points noted. Also thanks again to all for comments and help .

Pete


----------

